# Where can I buy a Zebralight?



## Torpedo Vegas (Jun 20, 2009)

I have been interested in in the Zebralight H501 for a while now, but I was never able to justify getting one. I recently posted in the General Discussion on an emergency light for my car and a Headlamp was the number one suggestion. Now that I have a reason to get one  I was wondering where I should buy it? I dont want to have to wait 3 weeks to buy it from the manufacture, 4sevens does not have the model, and everyone on ebay ships from China, 3 weeks, or will upgrade to E somthing shipping for $24. Anyone know a good place that stocks these and does not just ship out of China?


----------



## Niconical (Jun 20, 2009)

You'll get more accurate info if you mention your country of residence. 

For now though try here or here, that at least covers both sides of the Atlantic.


----------



## Torpedo Vegas (Jun 20, 2009)

Niconical said:


> You'll get more accurate info if you mention your country of residence.
> 
> For now though try here or here, that at least covers both sides of the Atlantic.



Sorry about that. I live in the United States. i am checking out your links right now


----------



## Niconical (Jun 20, 2009)

For USA....

flashlight connection 

going gear 

Both well liked CPF marketplace dealers 

Each has a CPF discount code but I'm not sure what they are, will check, watch this space.....


----------



## Niconical (Jun 20, 2009)

flashlight connection CPF discount code: CPF

going gear CPF discount code: ggcpf5

5% off with each code.


----------



## Keletic (Jan 30, 2018)

The aforementioned sites don't appear to carry zebralight anymore. Any new retailers out there? I've done a lot of checking with little results.


----------



## bltkmt (Jan 30, 2018)

I would not assume that buying from the Zebralight website will take three weeks.


----------



## archimedes (Jan 30, 2018)

This thread is nearly a decade old ....

A simple websearch should reveal various retail sites.


----------

